# Is JIF Peanut Butter ok for a cut?



## bigbill69 (Mar 22, 2013)

Im trying to get these damn lower abs to pop I was wondering if eating the regular JIF peanut butter is fine to eat the reason i ask is because i ran out of things to eat i eat a couple eggs, Oatmeal with some strwaberries maybe a piece of chicken on salad but sometimes i dont have any of those to eat so i just eat some JIF Regualr peanut butter.

I am taking ephedrine HCL 24mg am 24mg pre workout
Green Tea Extract 300mg am


----------



## Swfl (Mar 22, 2013)

It depends on how much fat and carbs your taking in during the day. When i get home from work i eat a ton of pb everyday. I o ly est chicken breast during work time. My bf is about 7% measured by calipers.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm super carb sensitive. But I can do pb with lower abs. Pb and j... I'm screwed


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 22, 2013)

yes another thing besides the peanut butter is im doin 20 minutes of cardio i dont know if i should boost it to 30 minutes i am 155-160 right now so i dont wana do to much cardio and turn into a twig


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah generally speaking i dont take in many calories each day i am gone and generally get breakfast in than a workout then protein shake and another 3-4 hours gos befor i can eat a solid meal again.So i would say i defintly got room for extra fats.I see it has 16 g of Fat per 2 tbsp how much in general should someone consume in fat if they want those lower abs.I have them showing but not like i want.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 22, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> yeah generally speaking i dont take in many calories each day i am gone and generally get breakfast in than a workout then protein shake and another 3-4 hours gos befor i can eat a solid meal again.So i would say i defintly got room for extra fats.I see it has 16 g of Fat per 2 tbsp how much in general should someone consume in fat if they want those lower abs.I have them showing but not like i want.



That's a hard question to answer. It really depends on your nutritional needs and your goals. When I get home any peanut butter I need no less than 6 tablespoons with Nilla wafers and sometimes nutella I prefer crunchy pb that 1 snack is probably 80 to 1000 calories my guess


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jif natural has a lot less sugar and ither shit. I like it better. Rarely have to stir it

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flex365 (Mar 26, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Jif natural has a lot less sugar and ither shit. I like it better. Rarely have to stir it
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


that would be my suggestion. Smuckers natural is good, too but mixing it is a pain in the ass.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 26, 2013)

I recommend you google complex carbs, and healthy fats. There are literally Lists available. Personally, I don't get eating JIF peanut butter if you're trying get your abs to pop. IMO, A natural peanut butter would be a better choice if you must satisfy that PB craving.


----------

